# Omni forks???



## joemaxi (21 Apr 2010)

Anybody heard of these? Are they any good?

I bought a second hand Giant Boulder yesterday for £150. It was a 2010 model and had only been ridden about 10 times. I spent a fair amount on my roadbike so I was only looking for a "cheap" MTB for light off road/rougher paths than my sirrus elite could handle. The guy gave ma a spare tube and those Omni forks which he said he was going to swap the suntours that were on the bike with. Knowing nothing about these forks, I was just wondering if it would be something to consider doing,afteralll,I got them free!! How good are the original Suntour forks anyway?


----------



## Dr Jon (22 Apr 2010)

Sorry to say mate, they are just a branch off from RST, which are dreadful. They will probably do you for the mean time. Best thing to do is ride with them, see how they handle, and if you really dont like them, change to a basic Rock shox. Hope that helps you joe.

The Dr


----------



## joemaxi (22 Apr 2010)

Thanks Dr!

I'll probably just leave the suntour forks that come standard with the bike on. As I said, it's only a "kick about" bike so they should do the job just fine!

Looks like it's the bin for the Omni's........


----------



## Dr Jon (22 Apr 2010)

Don't bin them, if the suntours fail, you have a back-up. If its just for kicking about, I would just replace them when they are kaput. If your after something cheap and with a few nice little features, the rock shox dart 2 is a good buy. If your close to leicester, I have a set you can have. Hope that helps you. 

The Dr


----------



## joemaxi (23 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the offer but I'm a wee bit far away-I'm in Grangemouth!

To be honest,the original forks should be ok for me. I'm not off-roader but the odd Forrest track will be as extreme as it gets!


----------

